# Master chef Oz.



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

I have been watching MC for a few weeks now and it doesn't ring true. Every night, five nights a week for weeks, every contestant, every time goes to the very last second on the clock. That is not logical. Reminds me somehow of working on a survivor TV series and they were all supposed to be fossicking around for food and catching fish etc., out of shot was the catering truck with walk in chillers, stoves, and stocked up with the best of grub. Ah showbiz.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

spin for the gullible


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

jg grant said:


> I have been watching MC for a few weeks now and it doesn't ring true. Every night, five nights a week for weeks, every contestant, every time goes to the very last second on the clock. That is not logical. Reminds me somehow of working on a survivor TV series and they were all supposed to be fossicking around for food and catching fish etc., out of shot was the catering truck with walk in chillers, stoves, and stocked up with the best of grub. Ah showbiz.


I can't bear to watch any of those 'reality' shows, Ronnie. There's no reality about them! From the web:

THE GREAT BRITISH BAKE-OFF?

Everything. Every single thing is fake. I was on a cake competition show. The judges recorded 2 takes for every comment, one positive and one negative so the editors could put it together however they wanted. They rolled the clock back an hour so everyone else could finish. We had over three months to plan our "spontaneous" cake. Oh yeah, and while we won by the judges vote...a producer decided one of the other cakes would film better for the big reveal so we didn't win even though we should have...


TOP CHEF

In the very first episode of Top Chef they ever filmed, Tom Colicchio flipped out because the dishes the contestants had cooked were getting cold while the film crew took "food porn" shots of them. From then on, all the contestants have to prepare two dishes. One for the judges to sample, and one for the cameras to pan over and show the audience...

'nuff said!

Taff


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

tsell said:


> I can't bear to watch any of those 'reality' shows, Ronnie. There's no reality about them! From the web:
> 
> THE GREAT BRITISH BAKE-OFF?
> 
> ...


Anyone remember the original Masterchef with Lloyd Grossman? in at least one episode a contestant ran out of time - their kitchen lights were turned off and their product not judged


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Depends on the cook, Nigella for example is not reality but nor are our dreams.
There is nothing exciting about those Masterchef judges and the very big one with the ever changing fancy wardrobe looks as though he never stops eating but probably cannot boil an egg.

Bob


----------



## kevjacko (Jun 4, 2008)

When I did my Cooks tickets at South Shields on exam day we had to time everything, be where we were supposed to be in our schedules and turn everything out completed on time. Now that was pressure. Masterchef and editing I can do without. I'm finding though day time weekend telly especially in the mornings is nowt but one big nosh up. I think they need to get rid of some of it.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

I think it is all a conspiracy to induce obesity.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The food broadcast make me too liable to raid the fridge. I have switched to antiques programmes and Grand Designs, there being nothing else to watch. Only the furniture beetle gets to over indulge now.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Escape to the. Country is my reality show favourite. It's like a mini Cook's tour what with ancient churches , quaint villages , and wonderful landscapes of every county. 
Even the little side tours to a bakery, a glass blower , a weaver, or a mini brewery are gems let alone the sometimes odds and sods that make the journey. We had a visit the North Wales recently , in and around the town near where Nick Olass lives so I now have a mind picture of Cyril's haunts.
Better entertainment than this obsession with cooking.

Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

They've just started advertising a new series of Nigella coming on Downunder. She's looking trim, taut and terrific. Domestic violence has been good for her. Can't wait.

John T


----------

